# Looking for pictures



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love most of gunthers pics. Might find something you can use


Gunther - a set on Flickr


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

...ahhhhhhhhhh... Gunther *sugh ...He is a heavenly creature :angel: !!!! I wish his owner is still actively posting : (((

PS: Can I send you "other people's poodle" ???


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

There's one Lacey in there


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Maybe find some pics here!
Saffy | Facebook


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, take your pic from any Paris pics that are everywhere... lol! I'll find some better ones later on, but right not a bit pre-occupied so saying you can have any you find...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are some of my favorites... you're welcome to use any of mine!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Mini and Toy leaping off deck









Mini (please excuse poodle-imposter)









Okay, so my room in this pic is uber messy cuz we were renovating it, but here's Lincoln trying to get to the cookies that are on top of a tower behind the chair


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/members/2016-vtomblin-albums-phoenix-picture2946-imgp0807.html[/


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

vtomblin - that's a proud poodle look! Great photo!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have any good new ones of Lucy - but here are some from when she was younger...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Of poodles in action or in a stance in a way the poodle looks proud of him or her self.No stacked picture please ( this is not what i am looking for)
> 
> I am working on a mini project thanks in advance


Mini as Mini poodle or mini as in small project?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> lol, take your pic from any Paris pics that are everywhere... lol! I'll find some better ones later on, but right not a bit pre-occupied so saying you can have any you find...


I will fish through your pics when I get a chance thanks


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Olie said:


> Mini as Mini poodle or mini as in small project?


Mini as in my project hahaha ( I am drawing a logo) 

It does not matter what size since I am just looking for poses

Thanks everyone who posted and added pictures or links !
I forgot about Gunther I love his pictures too


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Is this what you are looking for?


The black dog jumping over the jump is good so is the poodle laying down next to that picture thanks


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

posted this several times in other places (sorry) but it appears to fit your needs.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> There's one Lacey in there
> View attachment 12344
> View attachment 12345
> View attachment 12346
> ...


I like the one of him laying down looking to the right


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

FozziesMom said:


> posted this several times in other places (sorry) but it appears to fit your needs.


Ooo i like this one too LOL I like a lot thanks again everyone !


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

omg, i tried looking through my pics to find some favs, but when I realised I had like 15 posted and still had heaps to look through, I thought I'd better stop and just let you look to find the ones that YOU like best! LOL! my album: Pictures by flyingduster2 - Photobucket though I am sorry you'll have to sift through other pics too.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

One of my favorite pics of Vega with a dog park friend


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Roxy:
Here are a few I think you may use for your project.
Good luck sound like its going to be a good one.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the "WE HAS A STICK" picture above!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

taxtell said:


> I love the "WE HAS A STICK" picture above!


Taxtell:
Thanks, me too. These dogs are best buddies and soulmates. 

BTW, how do I start a new thread.. I am somewhat computer illiterate.. I Looked everywhere but didnt see Start New Thread box.... Anyone?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Go to the subsection where you want to post...for example Pictures...click on that.

On the top right there will be a button that reads "New Thread".
Clicky that.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Taxtell:
Thanks , still not getting it.. what do you mean by subsections... where is this? My goodness do I feel DUH...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry at work, so I didn't see this until now. 

Do you want to post in 'poodle talk' or 'pictures' or?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

taxtell said:


> Sorry at work, so I didn't see this until now.
> 
> Do you want to post in 'poodle talk' or 'pictures' or?


LOLOL now you are confusing me further.. I did not lie when I said I am a TOTAL DUH when it comes to computer lingo and computer info in general.. 
By poodle talk you mean new thread, just like this one is.
What I want is to post some pictures and say a few words , I thought this is done as any other "new" thread ? still confused... hwell:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> LOLOL now you are confusing me further.. I did not lie when I said I am a TOTAL DUH when it comes to computer lingo and computer info in general..
> By poodle talk you mean new thread, just like this one is.
> What I want is to post some pictures and say a few words , I thought this is done as any other "new" thread ? still confused... hwell:


Ok, go to the page that has all the topics(the home page)

Poodle Talk
Poodle Pictures
Poodle Grooming 

Then, click on Poodle Pictures.

Next, there is a little button at the top left(under the advertisement but above where all the threads are). It says NEW THREAD. Click this. 

Then, you will see the box where you type. Hope you are posting pup pics


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Textell & KalaMama:

FINALLY figured this out.. I had to go to the cover page and then choose from there.. This is what I couldnt figure out.. but I managed and uploaded photos and a new thread. Thank you both !! much appreciated .


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Then, you will see the box where you type. Hope you are posting pup pics[/QUOTE]


Yes, this is what I was planning on doing but didnt know how.. 
The pups were born Monday early a.m. August 24th.

Interesting to note that her first litter was also born on the 24th day of the month..last year.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_a few more
_


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A couple of action pics


----------

